
Ask HN: Which recruitment platform you use for your company ? - haidrali
Hello everyone  
I am trying to reinvent recruitment process for my new product. Can you people share with me what recruitment software you are using and what are pros and cons of it. Here is a list of few recruitment platform I have collected so far<p>Underdog  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;underdog.io&#x2F;<p>Smart Hires  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.smarthires.io<p>Way Up  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wayup.com<p>recruiterbox  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;recruiterbox.com&#x2F;<p>stackoverflow  careers.stackoverflow.com<p>greenhouse  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.greenhouse.io&#x2F;<p>JobScore  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jobscore.com&#x2F;<p>Workable  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;workable.com&#x2F;<p>Smart Recruiters  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.smartrecruiters.com&#x2F;<p>Triplebyte  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;triplebyte.com&#x2F;<p>Simplicant  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.simplicant.com&#x2F;<p>Staff  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.staff.com&#x2F;<p>Thanks
======
JeffreyKaine
Hired.com for it's hybrid staffing agency/collaboration with my recruiting
team.

Greenhouse for it's process management and scheduling abilities.

------
avitzurel
Shouldn't the title say "recruitment platform"?

~~~
J_Darnley
Probably. I was half expecting to see something about software dependencies.

------
dsacco
There is also Jazz, which used to be Resumator.

jazz.co

